# help removing MyIdentityDefender Toolbar



## mp_ (Feb 18, 2009)

I have another thread here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...virus-spyware-removal-347541.html#post1982242

It was suggested I come here to get help in removing the MyIdentityDefender Toolbar.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Stick with that thread, they're still helping you there, and it's the right place. Don't start multiple threads on the same issue.


----------

